

Five Myths About Millionaires - wallacrw
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-millionaires/2011/09/21/gIQAvyGqqK_story.html

======
atmz
My biggest issue with the current discussion about taxing 'millionaires' is
that the media and politicians seem to define millionaire as 'earns over $1
million a year' - while a millionaire isn't that rich, somebody who earns over
a million a year definitely is.

This article is a perfect example of this, and is even worse in that it first
points out that a million dollars in saving isn't much, then segues into a
bunch of points for which definition of millionaire has suddenly changed.

